# What (if anything) Would You Do ?



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

I have seen this happen from time to time and it has been a while but the other day a small deer ran by my house (all slobbered up) in a panic.
About three minutes later 2 dogs come thru the yard on the hunt (one a beagle mix and the other a pit/**** mix) neither with collars.

This morning the same thing a young deer just busted thru my yard heading to the woods out back with the same 2 dogs in tow about a minute behind.

These incidents are three days apart. We have no dog catcher any more (heck we don't have any cops anymore except for the chief).

I know what I would like to do but it doesn't seam right (I would like to stop them from this kind of behavior) but all I can think of is for them to take a dirt nap.

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## chris311 (Oct 24, 2010)

shoot the dogs


----------



## martinconcrete (Feb 4, 2006)

I have the same problem outside of Unionport. If you call the county they have an animal warden. I called him and he said he would come out and trap them. The problem is I have a neighbor who constantly takes in strays and just lets them run wild. Eventually they always turn on the deer. I told the animal warden about it and he said there is nothing he can or would do. We have had to take the situation into our own hands. There is nothing worse than a deer being run to death by a pack of dogs, who if were taken care of by their owners, would never do so.


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

you have the right to protect your property and animals including livestock.it would be an obligation to protect wildlife in this situation.PULL THE TRIGGER!


----------



## slaughtereyez (Jul 13, 2009)

shoot the sons of beetches...have the same problem from time to time down at my grandparents property in Guernsey Co.....a few years back, a couple stray's dug a hole in their pet deer's cage which they had for years and ran her to death...dont think my grandma has ever had such a broken heart, she loved that deer to death...

so from now on, if theres a stray running rampid without a collar, its gunna hit the dirt...


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Always sad killing a dog, but when they're wile they're wild. Nothing good comes from wild dogs. They will harass you and harass deer until the day they are gone.


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

you know my ans there bonemann the 3 S's my friend.i finish up 2day off all next week,i'll be down that way 2 hunt with you this week will put a end 2 the problem
twister
ps 4 those that don't know the 3s's just ask lol


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Shoot , Shovel , Shut up


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

I say let it go unless they are threatining you or your family or domesticated pets. This is just nature taking its course. Those dogs are hungry just like you and me. Just my 
.02 cents just hate to hear dogs getting shot for something like this. Please just make sure they are not pets because I had a dog murdered when I was a kid and it was the worst feeling in the world. I understand that you have to do what you have to do just a dog lover I guess.
adam


----------



## peeker (Jul 16, 2008)

I'd make sure I lead em a bit when I took the shot....


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

If I was 100 % sure it was wild I would shoot it ..........If the dog looked clean and domesticated I would be highley pist if some one shot it.......If it was your dog chasing a deer would you want your neighbor to shoot it........Just use your head before you pull the trigger .......


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

i don't know your neck of the woods but i would check around first to see if they are some ones dogs, and if not and they look wild to you then i would drop the beagle mix,first that's the one with the trail running nose,then the other dog will be lost,and the pack is broke,then see how thing go but i don't want in the woods with wild dogs they are a threat to us and are kid,s


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

nicklesman said:


> I say let it go unless they are threatining you or your family or domesticated pets. This is just nature taking its course. Those dogs are hungry just like you and me. Just my
> .02 cents just hate to hear dogs getting shot for something like this. Please just make sure they are not pets because I had a dog murdered when I was a kid and it was the worst feeling in the world. I understand that you have to do what you have to do just a dog lover I guess.
> adam


Nature taking its course would be if a coyote is chasing it. Two mutts chasing it is called " two mutts chasing deer".

I dont care if they are someone's "pets". If they cant take enough care of their mutts to keep them home, then they dont need them anyway. I dont care about the deer, there is enough of them around. But I cant stand a bunch of stray mutts causing problems. If that was two coyotes chasing a deer, everyone would say "kill them all!" If you had a couple possums digging in your trash it would be the same thing. Throw a stupid mutt into the mix and then its "poor doggy". And before you ask, yes I would expect the same thing if it were my dog. If it were my dog and I couldnt keep it out of your yard and it was causing problems, do what you gotta do because if it was your dog...I would.


----------



## KevinStanowick Outdoors (Aug 5, 2010)

We have this problem on our lease in Ashtabula. It's actually right near Jefferson in Pierpont. The dogs either have to be chained up or buried. I've talked with other people who had this same problem. They all agreed..."shoot em." Not only do they rip up deer herds, but they also destroy turkey populations.


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

pretty sticky situation.. In your situation if you shoot it then you are BREAKING the law.. Use your best judgement 
(A) Subject to divisions (A)(2) and (3) of section 955.261 of the Revised Code, a dog that is chasing or approaching in a menacing fashion or apparent attitude of attack, that attempts to bite or otherwise endanger, or that kills or injures a person or a dog that chases, injures, or kills livestock, poultry, other domestic animal, or other animal, that is the property of another person, except a cat or another dog, can be killed at the time of that chasing, approaching, attempt, killing, or injury. If, in attempting to kill such a dog, a person wounds it, he is not liable to prosecution under the penal laws which punish cruelty to animals.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I was told by DNR and local Sheriff that if the dogs aren't wearing a collar or tags it's running wild and if were to dispatch said dogs no problem!!!%


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

We have this problem as well, except I know the dogs owners. They have 4 dogs, and they run deer all the time. It has been this way for the last 5 years. Turkey populations are also way lower than they used to be on the property. I can't bring myself to shoot them while chasing deer, but one of these days, I have a feeling that they are going to be chasing the horses in the pasture field like the last ones, and thats a different story. It will be the 3 S's as well. 

The bad thing, it's not the dog's faults, it's the owners faults. They need to take responsibility for their animals. It's a shame that they aren't taken care of properly, and have to meet the fate that they do. Our problem is, once one is gone, it seems that another replaces it before long. You just can't fix stupid...


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Beaver, 
I dont completely disagree with you on some things. My biggest thing here is the dogs or mutts as you are calling them really did nothing wrong. They have not threatened a pet or person to the best of my knowledge, they have not tore up trash to the best of my knowledge all they have really done is tresspass. If you want to shoot a dog for tresspassing then that is your perrogitive. I completely understand shooting the dogs if it was threatning another person or pet. As far as coyotes go you are right. People would say shoot them. Maybe these dogs need shot too. I dont know. I am just going based on the information given here.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

My personal opinion is that if a dog isnt causing problems, I dont have a problem with someones dog on my property either. But that is rarely the case.

You are wrong, however, about the dogs not doing anything wrong. He said that the were running the deer. Now to me, thats not a big deal because weve got deer up to our ears around here. But to some die hard trophy hunters, that os worse than running livestock. I dont know if youve ever managed a property strictly for trophy deer, but it is a lot of work. I would even venture to say as much work as rasing cattle for a living. So, In my opinion, it is the same as threatening livestock.

But the real point here, as was mentioned above, is that owners need to take responsibility. A dog with no owner is basically a feral animal. Feral animals are never good for the environment. In my opinion, a pack of feral dogs are worse than a pack of coyotes. Atleast coyotes are smart enough to run from people.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

I agree with your points in your last post and could see if he is managing for trophies. I think your original post just came off a little strong. I am glad I am not in this position because it would be a tough call for me. The biggest thing is safety and if the dogs present danger they should be dealt with. O have seen many feral dogs that are as skiddish as can be trust me I work everyday in deprived neighborhood in Cleveland. I have also seen some I wouldn't want to be near. Glad this stayed civil.
Adam


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I went back and read my original post. I guess it does come off a bit strong. I must have been in a bad mood that day.


----------

